# Gulp minnows



## Saltlife Newb (Sep 10, 2017)

I’ve been trying for trout using the gulp minnows in new penny color on a red jig head. No luck. Can’t seem to keep the pinfish from biting the tails and body off. Any suggestions or techniques. Fishing mainly around Navarre and Gulf Breeze. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

Use smaller hooks and some split shot to get the hook down in the water.

Cut the Gulp! into small chunks and bait the hook with the Gulp! chunks.

Catch pinfish and put them into a bait bucket - don't touch the pinfish any more than necessary and keep them swimming in the bucket.

Once you have a nice school of pinfish, switch to a rod with either a live bait rig or a popping cork rig.

Use the pinfish on either your live bait rig or the popping cork rig in water.


----------



## Saltlife Newb (Sep 10, 2017)

60hertz said:


> Use smaller hooks and some split shot to get the hook down in the water.
> 
> Cut the Gulp! into small chunks and bait the hook with the Gulp! chunks.
> 
> ...




Thanks for the tip. I’ll give it a try. The trout prefer live bait I’m guessing 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

I've caught a few trout on gulp but it ain't been many. I think there's a lot more better artificial out there for them. May would use it under a popping cork at certain times but I probably would try something different. This is in mobile bay and sound. May be different over here.


----------



## Saltlife Newb (Sep 10, 2017)

countryjwh said:


> I've caught a few trout on gulp but it ain't been many. I think there's a lot more better artificial out there for them. May would use it under a popping cork at certain times but I probably would try something different




Any suggestions for artificial baits. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

It's getting the time over here for popping corks. I would try a doa or voodoo shrimp. A gulp shrimp imitation may work too under a popping cork. I like mirror-dines, catch 2000s, other subsurface mirror lures, and certain top waters. I hear matrix shad good but never tried. Again. I don't know if fishing over there is different than over here. It depends where the fish are and what they feeding on. I also love a gold rattle trap on certain occasions.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

H&H Cocahoe


----------



## Saltlife Newb (Sep 10, 2017)

MrFish said:


> H&H Cocahoe




Thanks I’ll look them up. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Saltlife Newb (Sep 10, 2017)

countryjwh said:


> It's getting the time over here for popping corks. I would try a doa or voodoo shrimp. A gulp shrimp imitation may work too under a popping cork. I like mirror-dines, catch 2000s, other subsurface mirror lures, and certain top waters. I hear matrix shad good but never tried. Again. I don't know if fishing over there is different than over here. It depends where the fish are and what they feeding on. I also love a gold rattle trap on certain occasions.




Yea I have a few popping cork set ups that I’ve tried. I’ll keep at it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

The big trout love pinfish.


----------



## Saltlife Newb (Sep 10, 2017)

stc1993 said:


> The big trout love pinfish.




Roger that. Any way in particular to rig them 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

If you can find some small croakers about 5"-6" long. Rig the up through the nose. Good circle hook and popping cork are golden. Same thing with pin fish. I still use a lot of gulp, mirrodines, swim baits and a few others 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Saltlife Newb (Sep 10, 2017)

lettheairout said:


> If you can find some small croakers about 5"-6" long. Rig the up through the nose. Good circle hook and popping cork are golden. Same thing with pin fish. I still use a lot of gulp, mirrodines, swim baits and a few others
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk




How do you fish your gulps 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cranky (Feb 2, 2017)

I've caught a lot of trout on the Mirrolure Catch Jr. suspending twitch bait, at sunrise and sunset try a top water lure.


----------



## Saltlife Newb (Sep 10, 2017)

Cranky said:


> I've caught a lot of trout on the Mirrolure Catch Jr. suspending twitch bait, at sunrise and sunset try a top water lure.




Thanks for the info. I’ll look them up and read up on fishing twitch baits 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Saltlife Newb said:


> How do you fish your gulps
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Different size jig head depending on water depth. Bounce them across the bottom. Or jig head with a gulp jerk shad. Bounce it or swim it 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## fishinbug (Jan 1, 2016)

The Z Man scented shrimp is much more durable than Gulps. Pinfish cannot bite their tails off.


----------



## Saltlife Newb (Sep 10, 2017)

lettheairout said:


> Different size jig head depending on water depth. Bounce them across the bottom. Or jig head with a gulp jerk shad. Bounce it or swim it
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk




Cool thanks. I’m trying to get used to saltwater fishing 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Saltlife Newb (Sep 10, 2017)

fishinbug said:


> The Z Man scented shrimp is much more durable than Gulps. Pinfish cannot bite their tails off.




Thanks I’ll look those up 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## etrade92 (Jul 30, 2015)

Saltlife Newb said:


> Any suggestions for artificial baits.
> 
> 
> I kill alot of trout on a crappie jig and small, curly tail grub bounced on the bottom. It takes patience and flat water, as you need an ultra light set up.


----------



## Saltlife Newb (Sep 10, 2017)

etrade92 said:


> Saltlife Newb said:
> 
> 
> > Any suggestions for artificial baits.
> ...


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

etrade92 said:


> Saltlife Newb said:
> 
> 
> > Any suggestions for artificial baits.
> ...


----------



## The Real Amarillo Palmira (Jun 29, 2016)

Instead of the Gulp minnows with the curly tails (because those curly tails DO get bit off), try the 3" shrimp in New Penny or any of the jerk shads. Or any of the 3" shrimp in any color. Rig on a 1/4 to 1/2 oz. quality jig head such as a Strike King or DOA. Anything else, you run the chance of a big fish bending the hook out. Throw it near cover. Hold on. I catch tons and tons of fish on Gulp. Almost everything that swims around here will take Gulp. Trout, redfish, flounder, stripers, black drum, even Jack Crevalle as long as they are moving. I catch more fish, including trout, on Gulp than on any other bait. Fish them at different cadences and different depths until you get bit. Not to say that the other lures mentioned here don't work because they do. I just like Gulp the best. Besides near cover like bridge pilings or docks, throw around areas with depth changes, or at the edges of grass if you're on the flats. Good luck.


----------



## etrade92 (Jul 30, 2015)

Saltlife Newb said:


> etrade92 said:
> 
> 
> > I have a lot of those type jigs cause I was big into crappie fishing. How do you keep the pinfish from eating them up
> ...


----------



## Saltlife Newb (Sep 10, 2017)

The Real Amarillo Palmira said:


> Instead of the Gulp minnows with the curly tails (because those curly tails DO get bit off), try the 3" shrimp in New Penny or any of the jerk shads. Or any of the 3" shrimp in any color. Rig on a 1/4 to 1/2 oz. quality jig head such as a Strike King or DOA. Anything else, you run the chance of a big fish bending the hook out. Throw it near cover. Hold on. I catch tons and tons of fish on Gulp. Almost everything that swims around here will take Gulp. Trout, redfish, flounder, stripers, black drum, even Jack Crevalle as long as they are moving. I catch more fish, including trout, on Gulp than on any other bait. Fish them at different cadences and different depths until you get bit. Not to say that the other lures mentioned here don't work because they do. I just like Gulp the best. Besides near cover like bridge pilings or docks, throw around areas with depth changes, or at the edges of grass if you're on the flats. Good luck.




Thanks for the info. I have the gulp shrimps in 3 in new Penny and that’s what was getting the tails and body’s bit off by the pinfish. How do you fish yours. I have been trying a constant reel with popping rod tip a few times. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Saltlife Newb (Sep 10, 2017)

etrade92 said:


> Saltlife Newb said:
> 
> 
> > It is just a part of it. I like to work it like a worm on the bottom so I want to believe Pin Fish don't bite it as much using that technique. However, if I slow retrieve it I get Pin Fish alot.
> ...


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

Or just twitch a chartruese colored Mirrolure 17MR - or if in slightly deeper, switch to an 18MR...


----------



## Saltlife Newb (Sep 10, 2017)

Desert Eagle said:


> Or just twitch a chartruese colored Mirrolure 17MR - or if in slightly deeper, switch to an 18MR...




Thanks I have to read up on how to fish those types of lures. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

Saltlife Newb said:


> Thanks I have to read up on how to fish those types of lures.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Simple, really. The 17MR suspends to about 12" below the surface. Cast, then retrieve with a twitch, twitch, pause, twitch, pause action - OR whatever works best for you. Light twitches work best for me - but then, experiment until you discover what's best. Same w/ the 18MR but you may want to give it time to sink deeper in the water before the retrieve. These are light lures and come in many colors and finishes. TIGHT LINES!!!


----------



## Saltlife Newb (Sep 10, 2017)

Desert Eagle said:


> Simple, really. The 17MR suspends to about 12" below the surface. Cast, then retrieve with a twitch, twitch, pause, twitch, pause action - OR whatever works best for you. Light twitches work best for me - but then, experiment until you discover what's best. Same w/ the 18MR but you may want to give it time to sink deeper in the water before the retrieve. These are light lures and come in many colors and finishes. TIGHT LINES!!!




Thanks I’ll give them a try


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

Anything you catch fish on & have confidence in of catching fish will be your go to bait. They are all good or they would be able to sell them on a consistent basis. You just have to know how to fish them & what works for you.


----------



## Saltlife Newb (Sep 10, 2017)

stc1993 said:


> Anything you catch fish on & have confidence in of catching fish will be your go to bait. They are all good or they would be able to sell them on a consistent basis. You just have to know how to fish them & what works for you.




Yea I’m learning my way around salt water fishing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Real Amarillo Palmira (Jun 29, 2016)

I definitely like the Mirrolure 17MR also. The first time I used it, I was surprised by how well it catches trout....and ladyfish. They just want to kill it. As far as fishing the Gulp, I let the fish decide for me. I usually cast it out, let it sink to the bottom and pop it a few times and reel, pop and reel, just like you are doing. Sometimes I dead stick it and just fish it like live bait, or I just let the tide or current do the work for me. It just depends on what the fish want. If you are getting bit by pinfish, just move to another spot.


----------



## Saltlife Newb (Sep 10, 2017)

The Real Amarillo Palmira said:


> I definitely like the Mirrolure 17MR also. The first time I used it, I was surprised by how well it catches trout....and ladyfish. They just want to kill it. As far as fishing the Gulp, I let the fish decide for me. I usually cast it out, let it sink to the bottom and pop it a few times and reel, pop and reel, just like you are doing. Sometimes I dead stick it and just fish it like live bait, or I just let the tide or current do the work for me. It just depends on what the fish want. If you are getting bit by pinfish, just move to another spot.




Thanks for the tips. I’m going to hit up academy soon and find some of those MirrOlures. I don’t have a boat so I’m usually fishing from the boat ramps on gulf Breeze looking for trout. I’m in the Air Force so I’m going to try fishing out on eglin as well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

Air Force??? Well now, isn't there a MWR facility around the northern area of Choctawhatchwe Bay that rents all sizes of boats, yaks, etc. Get one of those and hit the bay flats and get you some Specs, Reds, and whatever else the bay has to offer!!!


----------



## Saltlife Newb (Sep 10, 2017)

Desert Eagle said:


> Air Force??? Well now, isn't there a MWR facility around the northern area of Choctawhatchwe Bay that rents all sizes of boats, yaks, etc. Get one of those and hit the bay flats and get you some Specs, Reds, and whatever else the bay has to offer!!!




Yea I’m Air Force. We do have an outdoor red area that rents boats. I’ve been here a few months so I’m learning the waters. I’ve heard there’s good fishing on base 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

